#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Top engineering colleges in bihar | Best Btech/BE colleges in bihar

## raymayank

*List of Top & Best 10 Engineering Colleges in Bihar*IIT Patna - Indian Institute of TechnologyNational Institute of Technology Patna (NIT-P)Muzzafarpur Institute of Technology (MIT), MuzzafarpurBhagalpur College of Engineering, BhagalpurMaulana Azad College of Engineering & Technology, PatnaR. P. Sharma Institute of Technology, PatnaGaya Engineering College, GayaSanjay Gandhi Institution of Technology, PatnaNetaji Subhas Institute of Technology, AmharaDarbhanga College of Engineering, Darbhanga*Details of Top 10 Engineering Colleges in Bihar:* 
*1.)**Indian Institute of Technology, Patna*
*
Year of Establishment:* Indian Institute of Technology Patna is one of the new IITs established by an act of parliament on August 06, 2008. 
*
Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.
*
Courses:* 
Computer Science and EngineeringElectrical EngineeringMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:
*Details of FEE paid by B. Tech. students (selected through JEE) in the First Semester
01
Admission Fee
One Time
150

02
Grade Card Fee
One Time
150

03
Provisional Certificate Fee
One Time
100

04
Medical Examination Fee
One Time
100

05
Student Wellfare Fund
One Time
200

06
Identity Card Fee
One Time
50

07
Tuition Fee*
Per Semester
25000

08
Examination Fee
Per Semester
350

09
Registration/ Enrolment Fee
Per Semester
200

10
Gymkhana Fee
Per Semester
200

11
Medical Fee
Per Semester
100

12
Institute Caution Money
One Time (Refundable)
1000

13
Library Caution Money
One Time (Refundable)
1000

14
Hostel Admission Fee
One Time
400

15
Hostel Rent
Per Semester
500

16
Fan, Electricity and Water Charges
Per Semester
300

17
Hall Caution Money
One Time (Refundable)
1000

*Total for General/ OBC Category (1 to 17)  With mess related fee/deposit*
*30,800*

*Total for SC/ST Category (1 to 17) - With mess related fee/deposit*
*5,800*



*Mess related Collections for all hosteller students*


18
Mess Deposit
One Time (Refundable)
1500

19
Hall Mess Establishment Charges
One Time
1000

20
Amenities Charges
Per Semester
400

21
Mess Advance
Four Month (on advance basis)
8000

*Total (18 to 21)*
*10,900*



*Grand Total for General/ OBC Category  With mess related fee/deposit*
*41,700*

*Total for SC/ST Category - With mess related fee/deposit*
*16,700*

*SC / ST students are not required to pay Tuition Fees



Medical insurance Premium of Rs.578/- should be deposited in cash once in a year
# Those GEN/OBC candidates who have
(a) paid counseling fee of Rs. 40,000.00 by other means than card (Credit card, Debit card etc.), should bring a Demand Draft of Rs.1700.00 only
(b) paid counseling fee of Rs. 40,000.00 by card (Credit card, Debit card etc.) should bring a Demand Draft of Rs.1921.00 only.

01
Tuition Fee*
Per Semester
25000

02
Examination Fee
Per Semester
350

03
Registration/ Enrolment Fee
Per Semester
200

04
Gymkhana Fee
Per Semester
200

05
Medical Fee
Per Semester
100

06
Hostel Rent
Per Semester
500

07
Fan, Electricity and Water Charges
Per Semester
300

*Total (1 to 7) for General/OBC Category  With mess related fee / deposit*
*26,650*

*Total (1 to 7) for SC / ST Category  With mess related fee / deposit*
*1,650*



*Mess related Collections for all hosteller students*

08
Hostel Fund
Per Semester
400

09
Mess Charges
Four Month (on advance basis)
8000

*Total (8 to 9)*
*8,400*

*Total (1 to 7) for General/OBC Category  With mess related fee / deposit*
*35,050*

*Total (1 to 7) for SC / ST Category  With mess related fee / deposit*
*10,050*

*SC / ST students are not required to pay Tuition Fees




Medical insurance Premium of Rs.521/- should be deposited in cash once in a year
The Demand Draft should be made in favour of REGISTRAR, IIT PATNA payable at Patna.

*Placement:* 

CSE
EE
ME
TOTAL

Number of Students Registered
38
23
22
83

Number of Offers given
37
23
23
83

Number of Placed student
34
18
20
72

Placement Percentage
89.47
78.26
90.91
86.75

Average Package
7.59
6.04
7.16
7.08



*
Address:* Navin Government Polytechnic Campus, Patliputra Colony, Patna 800013.





  Similar Threads: Top Mechanical Engineering Colleges in Bihar Top engineering colleges in maharashtra | Best Btech/BE colleges in maharashta Top engineering colleges in jammu and kashmir | Best Btech/BE colleges in jammu Top engineering colleges in goa | Best Btech/BE colleges in goa Top engineering colleges in andhra prades | Best Btech/BE colleges in andhra pradesh

----------


## raymayank

*2.) National Institute of Technology Patna (NIT-P)
**Year of Establishment:* National Institute of Technology Patna is the 18th National Institute of Technology created by the Ministry of H.R.D. Government of India after rechristening the erstwhile Bihar College of Engineering Patna on 28. 01. 2004. NIT Patna marked its humble beginning in 1886 with the establishment of pleaders survey training school which was subsequently promoted of Bihar College of Engineering Patna in 1924.

*Affiliation:*  Deemed Government Institute.

*Courses:*
Civil EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:
*. No.
Program
Description
Amount in Rs.
Mode of Payment

B. Tech./ B. Arch. 1st  Semester


1
UG
Tuition Fee
10000
Per Annum

2
UG
Development  Fee
10000
One Time



Total (Deposited with CCB/ Institution)
20000


3
UG
Examination Fee
500
Per Semester

4
UG
Registration Fee
500
Per Semester

5
UG
Course Curricula for UG Program
250
One Time



Total to be Deposited for Registration
1250


B. Tech./ B. Arch. 3rd  to 4th  Semester

1
UG
Tuition Fee
5000
Per Semester

2
UG
Examination Fee
500
Per Semester

3
UG
Registration Fee
500
Per Semester

3
UG
Course Curricula for UG Program
250
One Time



Total to be Deposited for Registration
6250





*Placement:
*Sl.No
Name of the Company/Organization visited for campus placement
Sl.No
Name of the Company/Organization visited for campus placement

01
DRDO
16
BPCL

02
IOCL
17
Simplex Infrastructure Ltd., New Delhi

03
NTPC Ltd.
18
Wipro Infotech

04
Ispat Industries Ltd., Mumbai
19
HCC Ltd., Mumbai

05
Gammon India Ltd., Mumbai
20
HPCL, Mumbai

06
ITC Infotech India Ltd.
21
Sapient Corp., Gurgaon

07
PGCIL, Gurgaon
22
EIL, New Delhi

08
Infosys, Hyderabad
23
Tata Tele Services

09
Gati Infrastructure Ltd., Sikkim
24
Tech Mahindra

10
Punj Llyod Ltd., New Delhi
25
Vodafone Ltd.

11
Adani Interprises Ltd., Ahmedabad
26
Bhusan Steel Ltd.

12
L&T, Mumbai
27
WTTIL & QUIPPO Telecom Infrastructure Ltd.

13
Vedanta Balco, New Delhi
28
CSC Ltd.

14
TVS Motors
29
Surya Roshni Ltd.

15
Oxylab Networks, Gurgaon
30
L. Tech India, Lucknow




*Address:* ASHOK RAJPATH, PATNA-800 005 (BIHAR)

----------


## raymayank

*3.) Muzzafarpur Institute of Technology, (MIT)
**Year of Establishment:* Established in 1954.

*Affiliation:* It is affiliated to Aryabhatta Knowlege University, Patna.

*Courses:*
CIVIL ENGINEERINGMECHANICAL ENGINEERINGELECTRICAL ENGINEERINGELECTRONICS & COMMUNICATIONINFORMATION TECHNOLOGYLEATHER TECHNOLOGY*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:*




*Address:* Muzaffarpur, Bihar, India Pin - 842003.

----------


## raymayank

*4.) Bhagalpur College of Engineering, Bhagalpur

**
**Year of Establishment:* Established in 1960.

*Bhagalpur College of Engineering* *Affiliation:* Aryabhatta Knowledge University

*Bhagalpur College of Engineering Courses for 2013 Batch**:*
Department of Electrical EngineeringDepartment of Computer ScienceDepartment of Mechanical EngineeringDepartment of Civil EngineeringDepartment of Electronics and Telecommunication Eng
*Bhagalpur College of Engineering* *Fee Structure for 2013 Batch:*

*COURSES*

*Fees
*

B.Tech Engineering

Rs. 5000/-Per Year



*Strength of the hostel*

425 (Total)


*Hostel Admission Fee*

Rs.18,00/- per annum




*Bhagalpur College of Engineering* *Placement 2012:*
INFOSYS, BangaloreSatyam Computers Hyderabad.Sasken, BangaloreTATA Motors, JamshedpurTelcon, JamshedpurKirloskar Brothers Ltd.Larson & Turbo, KolkataTata Projects Ltd, Hyderabad.TVS MOTORS, Tamil NaduIspat India Ltd., MumbaiReliance Telecommunication,PatnaReliance Telecommunication,RanchiVodafone Essar Spacetel Ltd., MumbaiAirtel, PatnaBharat Earth Movers Ltd. BangalorePiaggio Vehicles Ltd., PuneUsha Martine, JamshedpurITD Cementation, KolkataUnitech Group, DelhiNagarjuna Construction, HyderabadIRCO, Delhi.R.I.T. Koderma
*Bhagalpur College of Engineering* *Address:* P.O : Sabour , Bhagalpur , Bihar, Pin Code : 813210

----------


## raymayank

*5.) Maulana Azad College of Engineering & Technology
**
**Year of Establishment:* The college was established by Millat Education Society, Patna in 1988.

*Affiliation:* Approved by AICTE and affiliated to Magadh University, Bodh Gaya.

*Courses:* 
Computer ScienceElectronics & Communication EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:
*
For session 2012-2013, the annual Tuition Fee and other charges are as follows:

1.Annual Tuition Fee - Rs.65,000/-per year.

2.Transportation Charges -Rs.5,500/-Per year.  (The transportation charge may vary from time to time.)

3.Registration Charge - Rs.700/-      At the time of Admission only

4.Library Charge         -Rs.2500/-       At the time of Admission only

5.Admission Charge    - Rs.1000/-    At the time of Admission only

6.Placement& Seminar - Rs. 1000/-  At the time of Admission only

*Placement:* 
SOME OF THE STUDENTS PLACED THROUGH PLACEMENT CELL ARE ...
Slno       Name    Branch Company
1              Taj Ashraf                Electronics & Communication Engineering            Genius Consultants
2              Shahnawaz  Kha      Electronics & Communication Engineering            Genius Consultants
3              Danish                    Computer Science & Engineering                          Appin Technologies
4              Neha                       Computer Science & Engineering                         EOT Infotech
5              Rupam Priya            Electronics & Communication Engineering            EOT Infotech
6              Zahid                       Computer Science & Engineering                         ECIT
7              Prashant                 Computer Science & Engineering                          APPIN Technologies
8              Gaurav Kant            Computer Science & Engineering                          WIPRO
9             Ayesha Siddiqua      Electronics & Communication Engineering             WIPRO
10           Kishwar Nahid          Computer Science & Engineering                           APPIN Technologies
11           Sheeraz Mallick        Computer Science & engineering                           WIPRO
12           Altamash Sufi           Computer Science & engineering                           APPIN Technologies

*Address:* Gorhna, P.O. : Neora, Dist. : Patna, BIHAR  (INDIA)

----------


## raymayank

*6.) R. P. Sharma Institute of Technology, Patna
**
**Year of Establishment:* Established in the year 1980

*Affiliation:* Approved by AICTE, New Delhi , affiliated to Magadh University , Bodh Gaya and recognized by Science & Technology Department, Govt. of Bihar.

*Courses:*
Computer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Communication EnginneringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringMechanical EngineeringCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:*
Fee Structure (year 2011-2012)

Sl. No.
*Particulars*
*UG(Engg.)*
*PG(MBA)*

1
College Fee
81500/Year
32500/Sem.








*Placements:* During the past few years, the campus is being regularly visited by almost all leading national and international companies such as H.C.L. Limited, Wipro, Reliance Communication, Z.T.E. Telecom, P & M Infrastructure Ltd., Tata, Areva, T & D Ltd, Indian Army, etc.

*Address:* West Bailey Road,Saguna More, Danapur,Patna - 801503

----------


## raymayank

*7.) Gaya Engineering College, Gaya*

*Year of Establishment:* Established in 2008.

*Affiliation:* It is affiliated to Aryabhatta Knowledge University,Patna.

*Courses:*
Computer Science & EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:*
NA

*Placements:* Companies is coming from the month of January.  All the students of final year are informed to submit their resume at college office as soon as possible. 

*Address:* Srikrishna Nagar, P.O.-Nagriama, Via-Buniyadganj, Khizarsarai, Gaya (Bihar) Pin-823003

----------


## raymayank

*8.) Sanjay Gandhi Institution of Technology, Patna*

*Year of Establishment:* Established on 14th December 1980.

*Affiliation:* Under the faculty of Dairy Technology (Bihar Agricultural Unversity / Sabour).

*Courses:*
Dairy EngineeringDairy TechnologyDairy ChemistryDairy MicrobiologyDairy Business ManagementDairy Cattle Breeding and ProductionDairy Cattle Nutrition and Forage ProductionDairy Cattle reproduction and physiologyDairy Extension*Fee Structure:* NA.
*
Placement:*
(a)PRIVATE SECTOR
Nestle India Ltd., Industrial Estate, Nanjangudu, Mysore (D)Karnataka 571 301UniBic Biscuits India Pvt. Ltd., Tumkur Road, Nelamangla, Bangalore  560 015.Hindustan Coca  Cola Beverage Pvt. Ltd. E-1, Industrial Area, Patliputra, Patna  800 013.Schreiber Dynamics Dairies Ltd., E -94, MIDC, Bhigwan Road, Baramati, Dist.- Pune, Maharashtra, PIN  413 133.Godrej Hershey Ltd., Plot No.  5 , New Industrial Area No.  1, Mandideep, Dist.- Raisen (m.P.)Hatsun Agro Product Ltd., Salem Dairy, Attur Main Road, Karmapuram Village, Salem -636 106.Nestle India Ltd., P.B. No.  1, Pattikalayana, Kiwana Rd, Samalkha, Haryana  132 001.Dabur Foods Ltd., 220-221, HPSIDC Industrial Area, Plot No. 9, Baddi Dist.- Solan, Himachal Pradesh.Pepsi Foods Ltd.. #4/1-2, Crescent Road, High Ground, Bangalore  560 001.Haldiram Snacks Pvt. Ltd., B-1, Sector-63, Noida (UP)- 201 307.ITC Limited, Foods Division, P.O. Pulakeshinagar, Bangalore- 560 005.Britania Industries Ltd., 15, Taratola Road, Kolkata- 700 088, West Bengal.Tetra Pak India Pvt. Limited, At & P.O.  Takwe, (BK) Tal, Maval, Pune- 412106.Hindustan Lever Ltd., 3rd Floor, Surya Chambers, 124, Airport Road, Murugeshpalya, Bangalore- 560 017.(B)Public Sector
Delhi Milk Scheme, West Patel Nagar, New Delhi -110 018.Directorate of Dairy Development, Govt. of India.Directorate of Dairy Development, Govt. of Bihar.Directorate of Dairy Development, Govt. of Uttar Pradesh.Directorate of Dairy Development, Govt. of Sikkim.Directorate of Dairy Development, Govt. of Meghalaya.NDRI, Karnal , Haryana.Banaras Hindu University, Varansi, U.P.Mother Dairy Food Processing Ltd., Patparganj, Delhi  110 092.(c)Co-operative Sector
V.P.M.U. Ltd., (Patna Dairy Project), Feeder Balancing Dairy Complex, Phulwarisharif, Patna- 801 505.The Managing Director, Khaira Dist. Co-operative Milk Producers Union Ltd., Amul Dairy, Anand, Gujarat (INDIA) - 388 001.The General Manager (Admn. and HRD), Banas Dairy, P.B.No.- 20, Palanpur  305 001, Gujarat (India).Gujarat Co-operative Milk Marketing Federation Ltd., Amul Dairy Road, Anand Valasad District Co-operative Milk Producers Union Ltd., M-12, Tarapur Industrial Area, Boisar -401 506, Dist- Thane, Maharashtra.Sabarkantha District Cooperative Milk Producers Union Ltd., Sub-post- BORIA, Himmatnagar, Gujarat  383 006.Mother Dairy, Plot No.  35, Near- Indra Bridge, Ahmadabad Gandhi Nagar Highway, Vill.- Bhat, Gandhi Nagar, Gujarat  382 428.Haryana Cooperative Dairy Federation Ltd., S.C.O. NO.  127-128, Sector  17 C, Chandihgarh- 160 017.(D)Foreign Organisations
Almarai ( Saudi Arabia)West Bake (Jaddah)Watanmal (Niegeria)Research Institute in New ZealandDanone Multi, Mashad, Iran*Address:* Jagdeopath,P.O.- B.V.C.C.,  Patna-800014.

----------


## raymayank

*9.) Netaji Subhas Institute of Technology, Amhara
**
**Year of Establishment:* Established in 2007.

*Affiliation:* Affiliated to Aryabhatta Knowledge University, Patna.

*Courses:*
Computer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringMechanical EngineeringCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:*
*The Fee Structure for all Braches is as below:*

*Tuition Fee*
*Rs 70,000 per Annum*

*Admission Fee*
*Rs 15,000 (One Time only)*

*Internal Exam Fee*
*Rs 1,000 (for Terminal Exam & Monthly Tests)*

*Other Fee (Books, Registers, Lab Manual, Bag & Uniform)*
*Details will be informed at the time of admission.*

*University Fee*
*As per Aryabhatt Knowledge University norms*

*Transportation Fee*
*Rs 12,000 (boarding at Patna)
Rs 7,000 (boarding at Maner)*

*Hostel Fee*
*Rs 4,000 per month ( i.e. Rs 48,000 per Annum)(including Mess, Transportation & Other fees)*

*Hostel Admission Fee*
*Rs 10,000 (One time Payment)*





*Placement:*
The NSIT, Bihta has the linkages with the corporate world, You perform, your placement is assured, as the NSIT management has the Experience of managing a MBA college �NSIBM, Jamshedpur�, which would be the positive point for the placement of the students of NSIT, Bihta, Patna 

However, we have the Linkages with the Following National & International Companies or Organizationthrough our MBA College (NSIBM, Jamshedpur): 
1. Max New work Life Insurance
2. WIPRO
3. Gati Logistics
4. HDFC Bank
5. Bharti Airtel
6. Vodafone

In Addition to the above the following organizations are also on our panel for placements for future batches. The list of such organizations is motioned below:
1. Unicorn
2. Relligare
3. Tata AIG
4. Videocon
5. Samsung
6. Eveready
7. Karvy
8. JSPL
9. LG Electronics
10. Birla Sunlife
11. Gillette
12. ICICI Bank
13. Reliance
14. Philips
15. P&G
16. IDBI
17. CYBERMEDIA
18. CYBERMEDIA DICE
19. INFOSYS
20. TCS

*Address:* Amhara, Bihta, Patna- 801118

----------


## raymayank

*10.) Darbhanga College of Engineering, Darbhanga
**
**Year of Establishment:* Established in 2008.

*Affiliation:* It is affiliated to Aryabhatta Knowlege University, Patna.

*Courses:*
CIVIL ENGINEERINGMECHANICAL ENGINEERINGELECTRICAL ENGINEERINGCOMPUTER SCIENCE ENGINEERING*Fee Structure:*
Admissioin fee -  Rs.20,000/- for 4 yearsTution Fee -        Rs.20/- per month University Fee -   Rs.2600/- semester fee (AKU university), paid for every semester exam*Placement:* NA.

*Address:* Mabbi, P.O. - Lal Sahpur, VIA- P.T.C., Darbhnaga - 846005.

----------


## kamaxirav

Very nice information has been shared here about the top colleges of Bihar and i really appriciate it . In my view top colleges of there are:
National Institute of Technology Patna (NIT-P)
Indian Institute of Technology Patna (IIT-P)    
Bhagalpur College of Engineering    
Maulana Azad College of Engineering & Technology     
Muzaffarpur Institute of Technology (MIT)        
R. P. Sharma Institute of Technology    Patna  
Bharat Institute of Aeronautics    Patna  
these are nice as their background and study.

----------


## cool.taniya

i am more in agreement with kamaxirav,s post

----------

